# is this add for real!



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

found this......
Preloved | free reptile a beardy or snakes up 4 foot wanted in Clifton, Nottingham, UK

snakes n lizards co-habiting!! is he for real?? 
think he should research more....and def not get a reptile.

some people..........

sam


----------



## matthewh1984 (Aug 1, 2007)

That is so weird!

I had him contact me abour some beardies i had for sale. Seemed really interested for his son. Then went quite. Then contacted me about a month later saying could he have them but for a lot cheaper as he had just been stabbed......hmmmmm:whistling2:

Snakes and Lizards together is a new one for me though.

Do you think anyone who has the knowledge to keep reps would sell him anything based on that ad?

Some people just should be blown:up:.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Dunno if it's for real... but someone obviously needs to tell him to do some studying before buying anything. If it's for real and he knows nothing about reps there is someone who is going to have to rehome them at some point... mmm shame people dont research before posting things like that.

Liz


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Is any wonder he was stabbed?.............joke:whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Replied to that add told him he was an idiot and to come here to get some decent info on all kinds of reptiles 
As well as informing him to do some reasearch and NO lizards and snakes cant be kept together 

People like this do my head in they have access to the net to place adds like that but then when you ask if they have done any reasearch they say oh well where do i look ?!?!?!?!

GOOGLE!!!!!!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

what a ****


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like a right twonk!!!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

What an odd thing to put in a classified ad!! "iv just been stabbed and i nearly died" what does that have to do with anything? Am i supposed to feel sorry for him and hand over my snakes? ...pull the other one.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

This is really not the attitude to take. i have seen some out and out farcical questions asked on this here forum and everyone answers without pointing out the absurdity of the question. we were not all BORN experienced keepers, and upon reading this advert.... this person is a TOTAL novice. and deserves our help not our collective E-beef.

you should all be ashamed of yourselves. this may well have caused this person to NEVER be part of this hobby. and we need more bums on seats so to speak.

try being encouraging.... not a douche.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> This is really not the attitude to take. i have seen some out and out farcical questions asked on this here forum and everyone answers without pointing out the absurdity of the question. we were not all BORN experienced keepers, and upon reading this advert.... this person is a TOTAL novice. and deserves our help not our collective E-beef.
> 
> you should all be ashamed of yourselves. this may well have caused this person to NEVER be part of this hobby. and we need more bums on seats so to speak.
> 
> try being encouraging.... not a douche.


Agreed!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont agree mate. sorry but if someone puts " iv been stabbed and i neary died" in with an advert asking for free animals there is only one reason for that... the sympathy vote. If a member of this forum said it i would tell them exactly the same. I noticed someone on the classifieds here asking to "REHOME" any "free" snakes and it does my nut in. after all, if you cant afford the £20 for a snake then how can you afford to maintain it? You being a rescue centre are the people who end up with these animals aswell! im not picking on the guy for not knowing about reptiles im picking on him for trying to pull a fast one!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Guilty as charged.....:whistling2:
however my point (pardon pun) was missed.
I freely give what advice I can, and have often replied in a helpful manner to some of the daftest ads on preloved.
The thing I object to is the fact he seems to think that his recent misadventure somehow qualifies him to advice he could if so inclined achieve himself with a little hard work.
To be frank I loath all the ads asking for cheap or free pets and give a little sob story to some how influence folk.worse still are those who can eligibly take care of any unwanted reptile (providing of coarse it comes with a full set up, is tame, healthy, not to big and free!). 9 times out of 10 they can't even spell !
Surely these types of people act as a diversion for those genuine rescue/re home centres ?
As far as bums on seats is concerned yes I agree.however any old bum on any old seat I do not.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

tried to contact the guy who started the add to offer some advice..but u have to be a paying member...sooo sod that


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

AZUK said:


> Guilty as charged.....:whistling2:
> however my point (pardon pun) was missed.
> I freely give what advice I can, and have often replied in a helpful manner to some of the daftest ads on preloved.
> The thing I object to is the fact he seems to think that his recent misadventure somehow qualifies him to advice he could if so inclined achieve himself with a little hard work.
> ...


i know what you mean, i have seen about 30 or 40 'two week rescues' who decide they want to set up a rescue or indeed allegedly already have. some contact me for advice on setting one up. and to be honest i have no advice to give, after all i only fell into this game. i dont display my dewlap thats why my website is generally as bare as a centrefold. so i dont see what help i can give. let me tell you a brief story about a similar situation. 

I had a number of animals available for rehoming, if i recall it was an adult pair of carpets, 2 adult male beardies and a few leos, 3.3 i think. oh and an adult amel corn. i was contacted by a 'Rescue' who wanted to take ALL of them, which admittedly should have set alarm bells ringing but alas i am a trusting person. this 'Rescue' travelled 2 hours to my house to pick the animals up. and THEY agreed to give me a donation of £150. of course once they had left... they disapeared in a cloud of smoke, never answer their phones, blocked me on msn etc. apparently they are still running a rescue? no doubt fleecing people as they did me. i have even asked someone i speak to who knows them personally to ask for them to contact me regarding this. now if they didnt want to give a donation they didnt need to. but it seems too many people say they will when they wont. i got cross with a friend on this forum over the same reason but i dont want her money, she's a lovely woman who takes good care of her animals. that is reward enough.

so its fair to say i am very dubious of all new rescue operations springing up wherever they are in the uk, which is a shame. once again its the minority who mess it up for the well meaning majority.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i know someone who puts adds up like the, saying dont fall prey to 'false rescuse's' who sell on rescused anmials, when he does exactly that!!!! lmao, when ever i have something for sale he wants it cheap as poss and me to deliver it to him lol, which i cant and wont do lol. He has also tried to sell me rescused animals which he says he never does, a male beardie for 70 quid.

If i ever had to rehome and of my pets, id give them to people i know, not these asses who make money on them, when they say they wont.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

But thats the thing isnt it, there are rescues and there are people looking for free healthy animals. IMO if a rescue has to advertise for animals to 'rescue' there is something very wrong. decent rescues are usually struggling with space and time to look after what is given to them from word of mouth. Its gets me when people say things like "any snakes accepted" if that person has the time space and more to the point the knowledge to look after ANY snake, why do they need to advertise?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

He didn't NEARLY die! He's NEARLY dying! :O



> id love to buy something like this for my son but im out of work due to being stabbed in august and very nearly dying thanks for your time john......


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

A small part of my operation here at Animal Zone UK | is concerned with rescues and re homes (two totally different protocols).
I operate an adoption system which basically entails a small standard fee (regardless of species) and a signed agreement that the particular animal remains the property (for want of a better word!) of animalzone uk. This means that should there ever be any changes in circumstances then the animal returns to us.I have detailed files which can tell me where each re home has gone and I quite often check on their well being. Home checks are carried out as well either by me or a trusted friend who may be more local to the potential new home.
I find this operation works well and cuts out a lot of the idiots out there after a free or cheap animal, often when faced with such protocol they run off with there tail between their legs.
We all make mistakes based on our faith in fellow mankind and although I only operate on a very small scale I believe it makes a difference which all helps the bigger picture.
as a point of interest I never re home rescues, these always either stay here with me or go to trusted like minded friends. Rescues tend to have a more jaded history and as such require more specialised care.

I do also sell exotics which is where some conflict occurs however these are *never *animals taken in as either rescues or re homes, but instead animals which are either captive breed by myself or animals taken in as "Part Ex" against my stock. 
I know.. I hate the "Part Ex" expression as well but it a fact of life that people feel the need to up grade and rather than see their pet discarded it is often better to make it available to some one who will appreciate it more. We all have to start off some where after all.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> tried to contact the guy who started the add to offer some advice..but u have to be a paying member...sooo sod that


u only have to be a paying member to contact them if adds are less than 5 days old.anyway i'm sure no one will sell him anything [we hope]
linda


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> But thats the thing isnt it, there are rescues and there are people looking for free healthy animals. IMO if a rescue has to advertise for animals to 'rescue' there is something very wrong. decent rescues are usually struggling with space and time to look after what is given to them from word of mouth. Its gets me when people say things like "any snakes accepted" if that person has the time space and more to the point the knowledge to look after ANY snake, why do they need to advertise?


Interesting point and although I agree (I am up to the gills at the moment!) the amount of people who eventually come to me always say how lucky they were to find out about my services due to the lack of exposure (ie. advertising).
I *do not* Advertise but sometimes think that if places did they less people indeed would fall prey to the charlatans who stalk such web sites.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> This is really not the attitude to take. i have seen some out and out farcical questions asked on this here forum and everyone answers without pointing out the absurdity of the question. we were not all BORN experienced keepers, and upon reading this advert.... this person is a TOTAL novice. and deserves our help not our collective E-beef.
> 
> you should all be ashamed of yourselves. this may well have caused this person to NEVER be part of this hobby. and we need more bums on seats so to speak.
> 
> try being encouraging.... not a douche.


HI all,
I agree with the above, its people who reply like this who are spoiling this forum.
No one starts off an experienced keeper we all have to learn.

If you put as much effort into helping new herpers as slagging them off we would have a lot more reptile keepers in the hobbie.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

baaaa..


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

JAM3S said:


> baaaa..


huh??


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i would just like to thank all on this forum for all the help that i've been given since i joined 
cheers linda
because we all have to start some where


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

well i just dont see how me saying that this guy is pulling a fast one is spoiling the forum. Surely just because he is part of the reptile community it dosnt mean i would approach him with any less caution... I help any new user i can on here aswell as involving kids (and adults) in my local area with holding snakes in the hope it will spark an interest. anyway im off out for an interveiw now... il come and spoil it later. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Helping others and generating an interest in the hobby is not in question. we should all do our bit. If you require any help than surely this is the place to do it? preferably without the backlash. However the topic being debated is not the content of the ad however naive but the fact that the guy in question took it upon himself to tell all and sundry that he was stabbed which was and still is a bizarre comment.


----------



## matthewh1984 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hmmm.....*

That is so weird!



I had him contact me abour some beardies i had for sale. Seemed really
interested for his son. Then went quite. Then contacted me about a
month later saying could he have them but for a lot cheaper as he had
just been stabbed......hmmmmm:whistling2:

Snakes and Lizards together is a new one for me though.

Do you think anyone who has the knowledge to keep reps would sell him anything based on that ad?
Some people just should be blown:up:> 

This is our correspondence.....:bash:


"ello mat thanks for getting in touch sorry about the delay i was stabbed 
last saturday and ive only just come outta hospital just wondered if you 
still have the beardy my son is 3 years old, i have had snakes and lizards before my 
friend has 2 beardys they are about 4 years old tho they are very tame im 
very interested so pls do get back in touch whilst i take some pics of our 
viv its a 4ft tank with heat mat and light and sand in the bottem my m8 said 
he could help with anything else thats needed cheers your john From: 
[email protected]
>Subject: Preloved Advert Enquiry
>Date: Tue, 31 Jul 2007 19:47:10 +0100 (BST)

>Hi,
>
>I have a 12 week old Male Bearded Dragon.
>
>If you send me a picture of your setup and tell me how old your son is, and 
>if you have kept reptiles before, I will offer him to you free of charge.

>He is still a young dragon so is still a bit nippy but with regular 
>handling he will calm down and become a good tame friend for years to come.
>
>I am in Coventry and would need you to collect him of course.
>
>Let me know your thoughts.
>
>Regards
>
>Matt
>


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

how do you get them name things with the lists in your sig? i want one


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

another fact is you say we all start out inexperienced keepers. that is the basic truth, but he is asking for a lizard and snake he has clearly not read up on. if he had he would have known the risks ESPECIALLY different families


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Ever thought people can be shy on forums and not no what too say or how to put it.

I agree it could be rubbish, there again it could be a cry for help??. Do not be too haisty to judge.

If it was rubbish then good by, if not you could have lost a fellow herper next time think before you slag off.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

hi sorry to interupt the thread but i have a 7 foot tank and am wanting a baby corn and maybe a beardie to go in there i would like them free as i have just been injured.

any takers


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Joe 0709 after 547 posts and your asking can i keep a corn and a beardie in the same viv.

I think you are taking the urine out of us all.



slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Joe 0709 after 547 posts and your asking can i keep a corn and a beardie in the same viv.
> 
> ...


 
it was a joke of course i know that a beardie and a corn should never be kept togethor or no snake and lizard for that matter


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

> hi sorry to interupt the thread but i have a 7 foot tank and am wanting a baby corn and maybe a beardie to go in there i would like them free as i have just been injured.


Hello Fellow herper, Of course you can have some free animals. Come in, sit down and have a crumpet. :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> Hello Fellow herper, Of course you can have some free animals. Come in, sit down and have a crumpet. :lol2:


why thank you


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

matthewh1984 said:


> That is so weird!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
was it him or the viv that got stabbed? he's lost 3ft off it..


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> Hello Fellow herper, Of course you can have some free animals. Come in, sit down and have a crumpet. :lol2:


a crumpet! no way man. come to my house and you'll not only get TWO crumpets, but jam aswell. :lol2: beat that JAM3S :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Il see your 2 crumpets and jam young scallywag and raise you a scone and tea!
you see we are all quite civilised :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

im sooo tempted :mf_dribble:
:lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Meko said:


> was it him or the viv that got stabbed? he's lost 3ft off it..


just noticed this whats he playing at :crazy:


----------



## matthewh1984 (Aug 1, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> just noticed this whats he playing at :crazy:



Could of course coincidence.
Same name 
Same Location
Same ignorance
Same Stabbing incident

Nah same guy,

which means he had over a month to read a book whilst recovering. Ignorance is not an excuse! 
IMO
Before anyone buys anything, especially such a huge commitment as a new pet, they should think about it and do some research on it.
In much the same way anyone selling a rep should know who they are selling to!
Also IMO if he cant afford to buy then how will he afford to maintain?
:whistling2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah i might just give you a lizard and a snake to put in the same viv!!






..... Dick!! Research is needed!!:lol2:


----------

